# Angeln



## The Holy Paladin (25. August 2007)

dass man angeln an einem Punkt, also zB in SW, von 1-maximum lveln kann oder muss ich da,wie eigentlich üblich, wechsel ?

MfG The Holy Paladin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (25. August 2007)

Man kann in Sturmwind von 1-75 angeln, dann Westfall/Loch Modan usw...


----------



## Carcharoth (25. August 2007)

The schrieb:


> dass man angeln an einem Punkt, also zB in SW, von 1-maximum lveln kann oder muss ich da,wie eigentlich üblich, wechsel ?
> 
> MfG The Holy Paladin
> 
> ...




Kannst theoretisch immer an derselben Stelle angeln.. nur für die Angelquest musst dich zu verschiedenen Orten begeben um die Questfische zu angeln.

Ich skille momentan im Brachland von 300 auf 375... geht ohne Probleme *g*
Ist überall gleichbeschissen langsam.. alle 10-15 Fische gibts vllt. mal nen Punkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antigotchie (25. August 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Kannst theoretisch immer an derselben Stelle angeln.. nur für die Angelquest musst dich zu verschiedenen Orten begeben um die Questfische zu angeln.
> 
> Ich skille momentan im Brachland von 300 auf 375... geht ohne Probleme *g*
> Ist überall gleichbeschissen langsam.. alle 10-15 Fische gibts vllt. mal nen Punkt.
> ...


naja aba wenn de in den gebeten angelst die hoher lvliger sind, kannst den fisch wenigstens noch verkaufen oder so ... dann is die zet net ganz fürn a******. darfstes natürlich auchnet übertreiben sonst skillst net - weil de nix fngst


----------



## Carcharoth (25. August 2007)

Antigotchie schrieb:


> naja aba wenn de in den gebeten angelst die hoher lvliger sind, kannst den fisch wenigstens noch verkaufen oder so ... dann is die zet net ganz fürn a******. darfstes natürlich auchnet übertreiben sonst skillst net - weil de nix fngst



Deviatfisch.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (25. August 2007)

Ah danke für die Antworten.


----------



## maggus (25. August 2007)

Die Geschwindigkeit mit der man in den Low-Level-Gebieten den Angelskill steigern kann ist sogar etwas höher, als in höherlevligen Gebieten, weil die Chance, dass der Fisch abhaut, in niedrigstufigen Gebieten einfach sehr gering ist. Leider habe ich fürs Angeln keine Zeit


----------



## Tikume (25. August 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Deviatfisch.



Oh ja, Deviat Surprise war immer unsere große Einnahmequelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lohnt sich aber mehnr wenn man die Hotspots an den 3 Oasen abrennt.


Später lohnt es sich weiterzuziehen wenn man z.B. noch Kochen skillen will, da man dann 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlägt.


----------



## Flo2J (10. September 2007)

Eine Frage zum Angeln, ab wann kann man eigentlich in der Scherbenwelt angeln?


----------



## Pomela (10. September 2007)

Wälder von Terrokar ab ca 280 +100er Köder, entkommen aber dennoch Fische


----------



## Soleilnoir (19. September 2007)

Angeln ist doch eigentlich nur dafür da, um sich net gaaanz zu langweilen, wenn irgendein Gruppenmitglied mal wieder net inne Pötte kommt...^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## justblue (20. September 2007)

10 Minuten angeln und ich habe Stat-Food für einen ganzen Raidabend - für mich als Priester bevorzugt Goldfisch-Stäbchen. Weil ich nebenher auch noch andere Fische fange, bleibt auch was für andere Klassen übrig. Wer nicht raidet oder wem solche Buffs egal sind, der braucht auch nicht zu angeln. Ich persönlich halte es für die billigste und langweiligste Methode, sich ein bisschen zu stärken und damit der Raid zu helfen.


----------



## sir-online (25. September 2007)

ich bin jäger und mein neuer begleiter der frist nur obst und  fisch und des obst kommt auf die dauer zu teuer (der ist verfresssen)   und jetzt hab ich auch mal mit dem angeln angefangen (bin 64 ) aber jeder fisch dem ich ihn vorsetze  will der net ist ihn die stufe zuniedrig  wieß wer wo ich da angel gehen muß das ein stufe 63  tier des als futter annimmt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psytis (25. September 2007)

Ich würde mal spontan scherbenwelt sagen.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. September 2007)

sir-online schrieb:


> ich bin jäger und mein neuer begleiter der frist nur obst und  fisch und des obst kommt auf die dauer zu teuer (der ist verfresssen)   und jetzt hab ich auch mal mit dem angeln angefangen (bin 64 ) aber jeder fisch dem ich ihn vorsetze  will der net ist ihn die stufe zuniedrig  wieß wer wo ich da angel gehen muß das ein stufe 63  tier des als futter annimmt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dir ist schon klar, dass du dein Angelskill erst mal hoch genug bringen musst um die entsprechenden Fische zu angeln? Fleisch nehmen andere Begleiter ja auch nicht, wenn es nicht ungefähr dem gleichen Level entspricht oder?


----------



## sir-online (25. September 2007)

ja schon klar 

also muß ich mich dann ernsthaft duch das angeln duch quälen........... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wenn des net sooooooooo jangweilig und soooooooo lange dauern würde   und in der scherbenwelt kann man dann ab stufe 280 angeln (ich hab ja schon stufe 73)


----------



## Psytis (25. September 2007)

weiss nicht genau ob 280 reicht, aber kannst ja einen köder verwenden.
oder du fragst einen angler ob er dir die Stachelkiemenforellen, die bringen gekocht nur HP, ich verkauf die immer an jäger (oder dem npc).


----------



## Kadorkeule (17. Oktober 2007)

Psytis schrieb:


> weiss nicht genau ob 280 reicht, aber kannst ja einen köder verwenden.
> oder du fragst einen angler ob er dir die Stachelkiemenforellen, die bringen gekocht nur HP, ich verkauf die immer an jäger (oder dem npc).



280 + Eisenangel  und +100er Köder reichen um in Terrokar zu angeln. Nur gehen dir zu Anfang ca. 50% der Fische durch die Lappen (hab ich grad selbst durch ;-) ). Ab 290 wird es besser, ab 310 ist es dann brauchbar.


----------



## BigKahoona (1. November 2007)

Aloha!

Wenn Du den Angelskill level willst, gibt es eine einfache Methode:

1) stell dich irgendwo hin, wo dich kein Mob störrt (Horde: Highlevel Char ins Brachland zum Beispiel)
2) schalte alle Musik ect aus
3) aktiviere den Sound für deine Aktionen und mache ihn laut genug, daß Du ihn hörst!
4) nimm dir ein Buch oder schau Dir einen Film an, wenn das "Fisch-an-Angel-Geräusch" ertönt klickst Du!
    nicht vergessen Angel wieder auswerfen und Maus über dem Köder parken - ideal!

Du levels recht schnell und kannst was anderes neben bei tun - außerdem kannst Du den Deviatfisch verkaufen .. den Rest würde ich einfach in regelmäßigen Abständen entsorgen (es sei denn Du hast auch Kochen auf 0)

Im übrigen bin ich auch der Meinung man sollte Fische (ähnlich wie Schneebälle) nach anderen Spielern werfen können - noch schöner wäre es, wenn der dafü einen "Stink-dot" bekommt ... so könnte man Genörgel in einer Instanz oder das Gespame vor der Bank mal endlich angemessen ahnden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß!


----------



## Apadia (2. November 2007)

Also angeln zu skillen ist nicht wirklich so schwer.
Ich hatte irgendwann vor BC mal angefangen und es knapp auf 100 gebracht.
Da jedoch einige meienr Bekannten das Angeln als zusätzliche Goldquelle benutzen wollte ich da natürlich auch mitverdienen und hab geskillt

Also einfach in SW am Kanal gesessen und ein paar Stunden die Tasten gedrückt.
so hab ich es dann auf ca 300 gebracht und das ganze ging wesendlich schneller als Schneidern hochskillen

Die Skillpunkte über 300 hab ich dann, vor allerias feste geholt.
Da muß man sich nur in der nähe einer Wache hinstellen um nicht opfer von gelnagweilten Schuken oder anderen der anderen Fraktion zu werden(pvp Server)

Naja und jetzt pack ich angel nur noch aus um zu verdienen.
Fischstäbchen gehen locker für 3G das St weg, anderes Bufffood für 1,5 -2G
Dazu kommen dann noch Wasserpartikel, und viele andere Teile die man meistens ohne Repkosten einfach so aus dem Wasser ziehn kann


----------



## Aribef (6. November 2007)

Jetzt mal was das hier zwar nicht so hingehört dennoch was mit Angelskills zutun hat...

Ihr kennt sicher den Angelstuhl aus dem Trading Card Game oder? Nun ich bin so ein Jemand der das Glück hatte diese Karte zu bekommen und besitze jetzt so ein Angelstuhl, echt geil... 

wenn ich den aufstelle hab ich binnen weniger sekunden nen haufen Spieler um mich herum stehen die doof gucken und whispern wo ich den denn herhabe...

dann sag ich immer denn kann man mit Angelskill 375 vom lehrer lern xD watt meint ihr wieviele schon angefangen haben doch noch angeln zu gehen looool

auch wenns letztendlich vielleicht etwas gemein ist.... es ist aber auch zu lustig.... und Angeln ist echt nice... hab ratz fatz 375 gehabt...

Schließlich gibts jeden Sonntag von 14-16 uhr ja auch noch den angelwettbewerb in Beutebucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab bisher leider nurn nen Glücksangelhut gewonn, aber besser als nüx *g*


----------



## Mardras (17. November 2007)

Hm? Ich skille auch im Moment Angeln, ich muß sagen, es macht Spaß, hätte ich am Anfang allerdings nicht gedacht...

Sagt mal, gibt es irgendwie ein Addon welches anzeigt wann ein Fisch angebissen hat oder welches irgendwie das looten und erneute auswerfen vereinfacht?

Ich hab mal gelesen, dass es eins gibt, welches bei einem doppelklick auf den Schwimmer lootet und gleich danach die angel wieder auswirft...


----------



## Premutos (17. November 2007)

Mardras schrieb:


> Hm? Ich skille auch im Moment Angeln, ich muß sagen, es macht Spaß, hätte ich am Anfang allerdings nicht gedacht...
> 
> Sagt mal, gibt es irgendwie ein Addon welches anzeigt wann ein Fisch angebissen hat oder welches irgendwie das looten und erneute auswerfen vereinfacht?
> 
> Ich hab mal gelesen, dass es eins gibt, welches bei einem doppelklick auf den Schwimmer lootet und gleich danach die angel wieder auswirft...


Mir fällt da spontan nur Fishing Buddy ein... kannste jedenfalls so einstellen, dass er mit Doppelklick aufs Wasser angelt und Autoloot in den Optionen aktivieren... Zusätzlich kannste dir n komplettes Angeloutfit anlegen und mit einem Button von Angel- zu Normaloutfit wechseln... ach ja, es merkt sich auch, wo du welche Fische etc geangelt hast und wie hoch die Chance ist, bestimmte Fische zu angeln....


----------



## Mardras (17. November 2007)

Premutos schrieb:


> Mir fällt da spontan nur Fishing Buddy ein... kannste jedenfalls so einstellen, dass er mit Doppelklick aufs Wasser angelt und Autoloot in den Optionen aktivieren... Zusätzlich kannste dir n komplettes Angeloutfit anlegen und mit einem Button von Angel- zu Normaloutfit wechseln... ach ja, es merkt sich auch, wo du welche Fische etc geangelt hast und wie hoch die Chance ist, bestimmte Fische zu angeln....



ui, vielen dank schonmal!!


----------



## dragon1 (30. November 2007)

wo lernen - 150+?


----------



## Gnorgh (10. Dezember 2007)

wo lernen ganze Sätze - deutsch?


----------



## Rheyadriel (17. Dezember 2007)

Gnorgh schrieb:


> wo lernen ganze Sätze - deutsch?



angel addon? :O
doppelklick?
einfach auto -loot einstellen dann musste nur einmal klicken und außerdem angeln (fähigkeit im zauberbuch unter allgemein) auf ne taste legen (zb mausrad oder 1 ) dann geht das ganze super entspannt..


----------



## Revej (1. Januar 2008)

Ich mach auch nur 2-Tasten-Angeln, eine zum auswerfen, klick auf Schwimmer zum einholen, den Rest macht Autoloot. Da braucht man kein Addon, alles andere zeugt von Faulheit! ^^


----------



## domes (1. Januar 2008)

The schrieb:


> dass man angeln an einem Punkt, also zB in SW, von 1-maximum lveln kann oder muss ich da,wie eigentlich üblich, wechsel ?
> 
> MfG The Holy Paladin
> 
> ...



Die Annahme ist weitestgehen richtig...Du musst SW nur verlassen um die Bücher für 150-225, 300-375 zu holen und die Angelquest 225-300 zu machen.


----------



## Anumunrama (10. Februar 2008)

ich finde man sollte bis zu dem punkt in orgrimma .. oder andere hauptstädte angeln skillen bis man ins schlingerdorntal kann und dort die treibenden wrakteile angeln (die geben sogar gold) und wenn man in og angelt  bekommt man in ca 2 min eiinen punkt (ab 300 auf jeden fall)

und die idee mit dem was anderes machen, mach ich auch und des geht gut damit weil wenn mal ein fisch durch die lappen geht, das auch nicht so schlimm ist da man ja sowieso  das angeln nur nebenbei macht und der film ja viel interesanter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Februar 2008)

Anumunrama schrieb:


> ich finde man sollte bis zu dem punkt in orgrimma .. oder andere hauptstädte angeln skillen bis man ins schlingerdorntal kann und dort die treibenden wrakteile angeln (die geben sogar gold) und wenn man in og angelt  bekommt man in ca 2 min eiinen punkt (ab 300 auf jeden fall)


Kannst du doch. Benutze einfach Köder dazu. Bei 150 reicht ein Köder mit +75 allemal aus. Da kann man sogar schon in Tanaris mit angeln, auch wenn hier der Fisch noch oft entkommt^^


----------



## Trisher (12. Februar 2008)

Andere Frage wie heißt das Buch mit dem man Fischschwärme aufspüren kann?(hat sich gerade selbst erledigt heißt Verwittertes Tagebuch) ... und noch ne kleine Formel die wohl zu stimmen scheint *(Fischenskill(ohne +Fischen von Angel etc)-75)/25= Die Anzahl der Fische die man braucht um einen Skillpunkt zu erhalten*. Heißt bis 100 braucht man nur einen und dann alle 25 Punkte einen mehr.


----------



## Maternus (13. Februar 2008)

Kommt nicht ganz hin, aber fast. Für jeden, dem das Rechnen zu mühsam ist, hier mal eine kleine Tabelle.

Skill : Fisch benötigt
1 - 87: 1
88 -112: 2
113 - 137: 3
138 - 162: 4
163 - 187: 5
188 - 212: 6
213 - 237: 7
238 - 262: 8
263 - 287: 9
287 - 300: 10
300 - 375: 10+

Ab 300 steigen sie alle 15 Punkte.


----------



## Suggie (20. März 2008)

Hiho!! Hät da mal ne Frage 
Wiso ist Seths Grafitangelrute besser als Nat Pagles Extremangler FC-5000?? Hat +5 weniger drauf, trotzdem wird in den Guides Seths Grafitangelrute als besser eingestuft!!!

Greetz


----------



## Dagonzo (23. März 2008)

Weil sie +52 Ausdauer drauf hat!


----------



## Messino (24. März 2008)

hi wollte mal nach fragen gibt es eine karte wo man sehen kann was für fische man wo angeln kann?


----------



## ZackBumm (4. April 2008)

Deviatfisch ist sehr gut^^
Das rezept hab ich mal gefunden und hab damit mein mount verdient und gleichzeitig angeln geskillt. Habs momentan 170


----------



## Thoryia (4. April 2008)

ZackBumm schrieb:


> Deviatfisch ist sehr gut^^
> Das rezept hab ich mal gefunden und hab damit mein mount verdient und gleichzeitig angeln geskillt. Habs momentan 170


Schön das Du uns das mitteilst, welches Mount hast Du dir damit verdient? Das man mit Level 40 kriegt?


----------

